# New Jack



## DMAN2012 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey all, I am new to the forum. I have been working out for the past thirteen years and I am looking for information about physical training including new workouts, nutrition, and supplements.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 11, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*DMAN2012* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Nov 11, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## cocoleveo7686 (Nov 14, 2011)

welcome


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Sparr70 (Nov 16, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------

